# Print preview image colors are way off even though my  prints match my images perfectly



## kbklarry (May 11, 2019)

I now am using Windows 10 and have an Epson P600 printer. I have been using a PC and various Epson printers for many years and have always had the following problem where I am in the Print Module and my image looks exactly the same as it does in the Develop Module. I always check off the Print Preview option in my printer settings. As expected, when I select the Print button, a Print Review comes up before the printing begins, which requires selecting Print button again in order for the printer to actually start its task. The issue is that the print preview image colors are way off and excessively reddish. However, the actual print comes out properly. So, the print preview has always been useless as far as the colors are concerned. I use it to just check the format of my photos. By the way, my monitor is a wide gamut one and I keep it properly calibrated. I have always used Epson papers and Epson inks. Attached are snapshots of a Print Preview image (reddish one) and the Print Module image which is also what my print looked like. What's the cause of my problem???

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Johan Elzenga (May 11, 2019)

Looks like the Epson print preview is not color-managed and only meant for checking the layout, not the colors.


----------



## davidedric (May 11, 2019)

Same on my (modest) Canon printer.  I've stopped worrying about it!


----------



## happycranker (May 12, 2019)

What ICC paper profile are you using to view  the image, does the same thing happen when you use soft proofing in the develop module?


----------



## davidedric (May 12, 2019)

in my case, I am using a custom profile from the paper manufacturer, and everything except that print preview is fine


----------



## Bob Johnston (Sep 7, 2019)

I can cofirm that the Epson print preview will not show you the correct colours.


----------



## Paul_DS256 (Sep 7, 2019)

I had all sorts of problems with my Epson 1400 after I upgraded from LR 6 to LR Classic CC. I ended up having to the printer manage the colours. Tried to get help from both Adobe and Epson who ended up pointing fingers at each other.


----------



## Bob Johnston (Sep 9, 2019)

I didn't have any real problems when I went to CC Paul, so I don't know what went wrong for you. The thing is that the soft proof function in Lightroom should show a reasonable approximation of the print  but the Epson print preview is not in any way colour managed. I think it's just intended to show you that that you have selected the right size of paper.


----------



## keithsanders431 (Sep 19, 2019)

Same with my two Canon Printers. LR is fine and printed results are fine but the printer preview s are way off. Just ignore it.


----------

